

Digital Spying - BTR
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/03/ff_nsadatacenter/all/1

======
nextparadigms
In the meantime they want to propose a new law to monitor web and e-mail use
in UK.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-17576745>

It's like it's all coming together for these Governments. I wouldn't be
surprised if more of them decided to push for this type of laws in the same
time, and it's not completely coincidental.

